
Facebook suggesting security app – it secretly owns – that tracks usage - huntermeyer
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/12/facebook-promoting-onavo-protect-without-disclosing-ownership.html
======
mankash666
So, your're in the Facebook app, and all other links in the menu that houses
"protect" lead you to Facebook properties. Why is there an expectation for
this one link to lead you elsewhere?

As for the permissions, that's an Android thing - many apps request all sorts
of permissions. One generally needs to be vigilant about granting them. You
can always disable permissions, once installed.

I'm not for privacy invasion, but this article suggests misdirection and
deceit from Facebook. I disagree

~~~
BuildTheRobots
There seems to be a VPN element too, which is being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16363694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16363694)

~~~
CodeWriter23
Looks like they're trying to get for free, all that information your ISP is
collecting about every website you visit, that the FCC gave the go ahead to
resell. While also cutting the ISPs out of the equation.

[https://gizmodo.com/do-not-i-repeat-do-not-download-onavo-
fa...](https://gizmodo.com/do-not-i-repeat-do-not-download-onavo-facebook-s-
vam-1822937825)

------
pbalau
Secretly? [http://www.onavo.com/about/](http://www.onavo.com/about/) first
paragraph

